# Escient Fireball MX-111



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, please forgive me if this thread is mis-located. 

I found a Escient Fireball MX-111 in a pawnshop in Raleigh for $99 (w/ manual & remote.) Does anyone know if this is a decent music server? :help: Would it make a good transport for CDs? Friday (11/11) :crying: will be my B-Day, so I am seriously considering buying this as a present :cunning: for myself; I'll drive back to Raleigh Monday depending on the comments posted here. I've checked online (including Escient's website; they seem to be defunct) but have not been able to find any serious reviews. Just as an "FYI," my primary concern is sq. ANY input would be appreciated, so much thanks in advance! raying:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

They are decent units but the main thing to keep in mind is that there is no support anymore as Escient is basically gone..


----------

